# Dehydration?



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

How long can a cockatiel go without water before dehydration symptoms show?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure. Is your tiel not drinking water?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Most likely your tiel is drinking and just managing to do it when you're not looking. But if you're concerned, monitoring poop will be a good way to be sure your bird is getting enough water.


----------



## Digitalhorizons (Dec 21, 2010)

enigma731 said:


> Most likely your tiel is drinking and just managing to do it when you're not looking. But if you're concerned, monitoring poop will be a good way to be sure your bird is getting enough water.


You mean checking to make sure there's urine in with her droppings? There's a alot more I need to discuss about my bird, I spent a while typing out a post about her current medical issue only to have Firefox crash and erase everything, it's going to take time for me to gather my thoughts and type it all out again.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Digitalhorizons said:


> You mean checking to make sure there's urine in with her droppings? There's a alot more I need to discuss about my bird, I spent a while typing out a post about her current medical issue only to have Firefox crash and erase everything, it's going to take time for me to gather my thoughts and type it all out again.


Yes, and just that the droppings themselves look the normal color/texture. I'm sorry your post got erased!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I also feel the crop to check for dehydration. If the bird is eating but not drinking, the crop will be hard like an over stuffed bean bag.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can also check dehydration by restraining the bird (not a good idea if it is a new bird and settling into a new home) and gently pulling the upper eyelid up. It should move back into place rather easily if the bird is well hydrated. If the lid sticks there for a while or moves really slowly then that would be a sign of dehydration. 

This is similar to how animal control/animal rescue workers will pull the skin up on the back of a cat or dog to see if the skin falls back into place easily or sticks in the position they pulled it.


----------

